# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  προβλημα με  F&U

## manion

μας εβαλαν μια κεραια σ ενα βουνο εδω στα Κεραμε Ρεθυμνου και μας αναμεταδιδουν τα καναλια digea απο μερια Ηρακλειου ,αγορασαμε καποιους αποδικοποιητες F&U αλλα μας τυρανουν πολυ,ξερει κανενας να μου πει για ρυθμισεις?πρεπει να κατεβασω 23 καναλια,μερικα βγαινουν με σπασιματα,αλλα σταματαει η εικονα,και τις περισσοτερες φορες κατεβαζουν 14 το πολυ καναλια και οχι 23,καμια βοηθεια?ευχαριστω

----------


## her

Το πρόβλημα μάλλον δεν είναι στον δέκτη σου αλλά στη κεραία σου. Όχι ότι ο δέκτης που έχεις είναι της προκοπής αλλά το πρόβλημα σου εντοπίζετε στην κεραία. Για κάποιο λόγο κατεβάζει χαμηλό σήμα. Οι αιτίες μπορεί να είναι παρά πολλές όπως πρόβλημα με την κεραία, ενισχυτή, καλώδιο, διακλαδώσεις, περιοχή, θέση κεραίας και πολλά άλλα.

----------

manion (09-07-14)

----------


## manion

Ενα προβλημα(εαν ειναι αυτο) ειναι οτι οπως γυριζα την κεραια κοπηκε το καλωδιο και το ενωσα προχειρα....

----------

